# Is there hope to correct male marking?



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I adopted an adorable 2 year old male maltese from a rescue group last week. I was told he was "completely housebroken". We've got him gated in our kitchen and FR area and have been taking him out every 1 1/2-3 hrs where he immediately pees-I then praise him and give him a treat. This hasn't stopped him from leaving little squirts on various corners of furniture-especially the kitchen. I don't scold him, (since I'm not catching him in the act), clean the area with enzymatic urine cleaner and then place a bowl over the area as I figure they dont mark where they eat/drink. It does work until he goes somewhere else.

I took him to the vet yesterday and was very disheartened. The vet tech told me "Once a marker always a marker" and I probably won't ever be successful in stopping the behavior. The vet told me I need to "start over" and treat him like a puppy and either crate him or tether him to me constantly. I have belly bands which help but I know its just a bandaid. I allowed him upstairs today as I had alot to do, the bands got quite wet as he explored the upstairs.

I'm leaving for vacation in a couple days (a trip planned last year) and my son will be watching the dog. I have some plans for some in house training for basic obedience.....but I'm a little alarmed that this issue won't ever be resolved.

Any success stories with successful potty training of an adult make with a passion for marking?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Marking unfortunately is natural for little boy dogs and also some little girl dogs. You may want to try belly bands when he’s inside. Take it off when you go outside to potty and put it back on as soon as you’re back in the house. Line it with a feminine pad to catch the drips. He won’t stop marking but it will all go into the pad.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Make marking*

Since he came from a rescue group I assume he is neutered. I adopted an 
in tacked male in March about a year old. He was spraying too. But once he was neutered he stopped spraying. Testosterone dissipates from the blood stream within 6 hours of neutering, but can stay in the organs 6 months to a year. Neutering generally will stop spraying 60% of the time. Try Bitter Apple. It comes in a spray pump. Clean the peed area with a mixture of White Vinegar and water. That will help neutralize the smell and sanitize your floor. Chewy sales dog diapers that will stay on better then the male wrap. If you put a feminine pad or 1/2 a pad inside as mentioned before it will absorb the urine. You can get 3 diapers for $17 and they have a hole for their tail.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

First, thank you for rescuing!!! So happy for you both  . I have 2 boys and yes they will mark. Not all the time, but it does happen sometimes. But again TWO boys (both fixed but both want to be top dog lol). The one thing to remember is that you just got this little guy. He needs time to adjust and understand that this is now his home. So, be very patient while he takes the time that he needs to understand that he can trust you and that his is safe forever. As his confidence grows, his marking may improve a bit also. I disagree with the Vet Tech to some degree. I never put all animals in one blanket opinion like that, they are all different, just like humans. I do agree that a set schedule and back to puppy 101 will help though. 

Is your son staying at your house while he pet sits during your vacation? PLEASE be very careful. I've been doing a lot of tracking lately of newly adopted dogs running away/getting lost. I'll give you tips later, but please trust me on this one, you don't want your little guy getting confused and lost. So many heartbroken families right now are experiencing this and nearly all of the situations were avoidable, if they had just known the proper steps to take first.

Keep asking questions and we can help you transition through this process. So very happy for y'all  !


----------

